# noise?



## Satan (Jan 30, 2022)

Helllo!!!! any noise heads?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 31, 2022)

no thank you


----------



## Satan (Jan 31, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> no thank you


thats the spirit mark!


----------



## WanderLost (Feb 17, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> no thank you


Its music..


----------



## train in vain (Dec 11, 2022)

What else ya got? Im all ears.


----------



## superphoenix (Dec 12, 2022)

WanderLost said:


> Its music..



I can arguably disagree


----------



## WanderLost (Dec 12, 2022)

superphoenix said:


> I can arguably disagree



I think I said that as a joke, cuz he was arguing that it wasnt in another thread around the same time as this one. I dont really care if it is, but I was just listening to Bastard Noise yesterday so wierd timing lol.


----------



## The Toecutter (Dec 12, 2022)

Satan said:


> Helllo!!!! any noise heads?



HAIL SATAN!


----------



## born2raizehell (Dec 20, 2022)

we make noise not music


----------



## train in vain (Jan 3, 2023)

An oldie... its an oldie where i come from haha.


----------



## WanderLost (Jan 3, 2023)

train in vain said:


> An oldie... its an oldie where i come from haha.




Holy shit where do you come from? Barstow? Lol


----------



## WanderLost (Jan 3, 2023)

This isn't quite noise, but it's about as close as I get with usually. Good for shroomin and drawing ime


----------

